# how do you tell what the babies sex are when their 3 weeks



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

I need to know if they are boys or girls because today they are 3 weeks and I need to seperate when can you tell? I need to know!!!! 8O


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: how do you tell what the babies sex are when their 3 wee*

Separation happens around 4-4.5 weeks typically. Girls can stay with their mom. Boys have rather large testicles hanging around the time of seperation. Also, if you notice underneath when you flip them on their backs there are 2 openings, girls are spaced closer together, boys farther apart. Kinda hard to describe, I'm sure someone on here has pictures.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: how do you tell what the babies sex are when their 3 wee*

If you take pics of their...er ... parts we could tell you, but it's really best to leave them until at least 4.5 weeks.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: how do you tell what the babies sex are when their 3 wee*

Well I seperated at 3.5 weeks to be safe. This sounds weird but I would blow on their private area and the boys skin would be loose down their really fleshy while the girls would be smooth. I would only blow so their hair would move out of the way.


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: how do you tell what the babies sex are when their 3 wee*

Also, only girls have nipples This is my fall back, for a few that Im not quite sure about, but in another week by 4 weeks, there will be no doubt


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: how do you tell what the babies sex are when their 3 wee*

lol

at 3 weeks it is typically OBVIOUS who the boys are

if you are unsure, give it a day or two... those goolies are about the size of their heads before they hit 4 weeks


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: how do you tell what the babies sex are when their 3 wee*

HUGE balls. 8O 

good luck!


http://www.ratbehavior.org/images/SnipHeldUp.jpg

This next site is kinda cool - it shows how you can sex the babies as early as 4 days old!

http://www.ratz.co.uk/sexingrats.html


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: how do you tell what the babies sex are when their 3 wee*

It shouldn't be hard to miss...the balls are further out than the starter of the tail.


----------

